# Equalactin



## Granny (Jan 9, 2000)

Has anyone tried Equalactin with good results? Granny


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I had good results from it, but found that FiberCon had the same active ingredient, so switched to that (less expensive).


----------

